# What do you think of this for a guard dog for goats?



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

THere is a 6 week old puppy that is lab/new foundland mix. What do you think of this for a guard dog for my goats? I know labs have prey instinct due to their hunting dogs..so wasn't sure..What do you all think? Yay or Nay?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Nay-just on the lab part-and newfies are awefully freindly to be a guardian-JMHO buddy!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nay. You are correct about the prey insinct.
LGD breeds have the "I will defend my flock to my own death" bred into them.
They dont look for trouble but when it comes they are ready.
While labs are wonderful they werent created to be with livestock.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I would say nay also. One reason being is because as you said the lab is a hunting dog breed to chase. Another reason is because those 2 breeds wont have the instinct that hundreds of years of breeding guarding into the LGD would have. JMHO but I bet he would make a great pet.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think you would need a livestock breed instead. Their insticts are protect, not kill.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I don't need another pet..I have my Josie girl, she's a lab/pit mix...she's awesome around the animals and does bark if she hears or sees something that isn't supposed to be here, problem is she is a huge couch potatoe lol..
Got any ideas on what would be a good breed? I prefer short haired dogs.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Most lgds have heavy coats to protect them in a fight. Some are Great Pyrenees, anatolians, Kuvasc (sp?), Caucasian ovcharka, lots of others. Google livestock guardian dogs. Some are better for some things than others. But if you want an lgd you need to stick to the breeds who actually do that. You cannot reliably train a prey instinct out of a dog. Even lgds need a lot of time and attention to grow into their job.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

When choosing a LGD you need to know what you want it to do. Most LGDs work the same just some have more agression in some areas. I chose an Akbash because they will not tolerate anything in there area. I not only wanna keep stray dogs an yotes out I want to keep humans out as well. I live down a deadend lane an if you arint coming to my door to knock you dont need to be there an so the dog is to keep them honest lol. Plus they are a short haired dog an that was something I was looking for also. Do some research an see what breed fits your list of things you want your LGD to do.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whatever you do, take your time & do LOTS of research. Not all individuals of a specific breed will be the same. 
Remember that LGDs do their job instinctually & are NOT out to please their owner. There will be times of correction & you cant just say "No no doggy".
Our Anatolians pretty much fit the same bill as Mmiller's.
Medium length fur that they rub on fence while shedding.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

k Thanks everyone..I'm all about researching and learning new things..


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

Akbash is a good breed that has shorter hair. I have an Akbash and an Anatolian, and love both of them! The Lab-mix would end up just being a pet, and would likely be miserable in with the goats.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

JaLyn-for got to tell you that my best LGD ever was a cross bred-Collie/Great Pry-Looked like a Pry with Collie coloring-he was AMAZING! he would clean the kids so the does could rest and he would nudge them towards their mamas when they were dry-somewhere I have pics of him covered in kids! He HATED coyotes and made it his personal war to eliminate them. I so miss my Calvin!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck in your search 
Labs are great but not for what you are looking for


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have my josie that keeps everything out of my yard and she has always been around my chickens and goats and she's a pit/lab mix..but josie is a one of a kind dog and she doesn't want to stay out at night nor do i want her to..when she is out nothing can come in my yard but like I said she is too used to being in at night..So I don't know.. I have some concerns on getting a lgd. I know one thing it is def not something i will jump into lightly or over the next few weeks..i probably wont get one for many months. I really need to think this through.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

http://persimmoncreek.net/akbash-lgd.html Here is a link to the website where I have purchased my Akbash. They have a male an female that guard I think around 100 head of sheep. They have some great info on the Akbash breed.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

Have you gotten your Akbash yet? If so, have you been satisfied?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

No I have not got him yet. I have been on the waiting list since Feb. an she finally had puppies the end of Aug. They keep the pups till they are 3 months old before they go to their new home. I done alot of research on the Akbash breed as well as others an the traits of the Akbash is what Im looking for. Whats great about these ppl that have the Akbash is you tell them what you are looking for in a LGD an they will tell you which pups they feel will fit those traits. From the stories they have on their website about Walter I just feel in love. They assured me Walter was not for sale lol. I could have went with an Anatolian but no one in my area breeds good stock. I could have picked one up for very little or nothing at all, but I believe you get what you pay for. Not at all saying you cant get a good one for cheap I just didnt want to take that chance. It goes without saying also that sometimes you pay alot for something that isnt worth a dime. But I atleast I know that my pup is coming from some very good stock. They have customers out west that buy from them that love their pups because they are great at protecting their herds from moutain lions an bear. I have very few of those around here but we do have alot bobcats. I have yet to lose any stock but I am on borrowed time.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

I looked at their web site, and I like what I saw, too! I emailed them. I might be interested in getting a pup, if not this litter then maybe next year. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nay because it is not an actual LGD like a great Pyrenees or an Anatolian shepherd so it doesn't have natural guard instincts and neither of the dogs in the mix are LGD mixes so it probably wouldn't work out.But heres some lgd's you can look for Great Pyrenees,anatolian shepherd,akbash, Komondors are all natural guards by instinct.So look out for breeders of these lgds they all make great guards. Hope this 9 year old farm kid can help you!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

We had a Boerboel mastiff BEFORE the farm.. They are amazingly protective and since they are rare breeds they have way less Large breed issues!


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

If it was me I would say nay. The reason being is because the lab is a hunting dog. Neither one of those breeds will have the instinct to guard that comes from hundreds of years of breeding that your LGD will have. In some cases other breeds do work but for me it would be a risk I wouldnt wanna take. IMHO. If you wanted to give it a go that is your decison to make. Good luck Im sure he would make a very good pet.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OLD thread....


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I guess if you wanted to keep your goats safe near the water, that would be a great dog to do it. Newfies will save a drowning person (or dog etc) and both dogs are bred to swim.


----------

